# Hello from New Zealand



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi, My name is Martin and I live in Auckland, New Zealand.
I have had a love of the great outdoors and a fascination with all Gods creatures. I became a beekeeper September 2008, Southern Hemisphere spring,and my one Lang hive is doing very well in spite of my bumbling attempts. Fortunately the bees seem to know what to do, thank goodness!
I have made up the wood ware for a second Lang hive and a Top Bar Hive and hope to populate the two new hives in our early spring this year.
Thanks for all the interesting info, I find it very informative and help full.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome! NZ is such a beautiful country... my Mom has been there, and I would love to go someday. I'm sure you will enjoy your bees. Any chance of then making some Manuka honey for you?


----------

